

Kevin Rose Protest: Flyer distributed to neighbors - hkphooey
http://instagram.com/p/mdW5tsQRJv#

======
stephenitis
"Wave of fresh techies... who are all like Kevin Rose"

I think someone has some misguided views on techies...

